# LivingAnxious.com



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

I just joined LivingAnxious.com I have no friends there, so if you are there, too, I have the same user name (LadyDarkness), you can add me there.


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

i never heard of the site, what is it ?


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

sociallyawkward85 said:


> i never heard of the site, what is it ?


It is a social networking site for people with various types of anxiety, not just SA.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a profile there. but nowadays there's barely anyone there.. It's a good site though.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

It was created by the last owners of this site. 

I'm also a member there, although I rarely log in.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a different username there.

Oh, here's me: http://www.livinganxious.com/Caldera/

The site is not that active.

What are RSS Subscribers? I have 3.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I haven't logged in there in a couple years at least, I don't think. I didn't realize it was still active.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Mercurochrome said:


> What are RSS Subscribers? I have 3.


Stalkers, basically, I think.

And oh wow, I have one "subscriber," apparently. :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Check my sig.....you know who I am :lol.


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah, I've noticed that there's not much going on there. Would be nice if there were more people active there.


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

I left Livinganxious.com, there's just nothing going on there.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

:rain: it's too bad SAF died. LA is just too quiet to attract new people .


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Is this site worth joining? It sounds like its not very active.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I like the site. I find it a good site to blog at; the vast majority of blogs attract comments. Everybody seems friendly and supportive. It is quieter than SAS but there is still new content daily. I would say it is worth joining to at least take a look around.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I like it because of the format, profile based. There is a small close-knit group of active members, it's not true that there is "nothing" going on there.

If no one ever joined anything because it is not active, then how would it become active?


----------



## BellasLullaby (Apr 27, 2011)

I really like the site and have been there since the beginning. That's where I've met my closest friends and have know them for several years now. I even text, phone, and skype video with some of my friends. 

Livinganxious is a private and friendly place. You can join and remain (invisible mode) when you log in.
So you can remain anonymous if you wish and still browse the entire site including forums and blogs.
The website has been upgraded too.

Try it out for yourself


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

It seems like quite a few new people have been joining the last week. The site seems fairly busy. There's never been a better time to join!


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I'm bk on livinganxious.com. Anyone, please feel free to add me as a friend.


----------

